# Need canning ideas for beef eye round roast.



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

a local store has it on sale for $1.99lb..I would love to get some ideas & recipes if you will..Thanks.:happy:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I cut mine up into bite size peices an raw pack with seasoning salt and onion. Then pressure can acording to the ball blue book.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, $1.99! Get me a few pounds please! Meat is shockingly high unless on sale these days.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

All meats is seared or browned. Maybe it is in my mind but grey is not a color I enjoy on plates.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

with the cold pack medoth do I need to heat the water up first in the pressure canner? I did chicken breast & meat loaf which all I did was pack the jars put into the pc with 2 inches of water,put on the lid and brought it up to the temp?? I'm so confused on this all new to me way of preserving food using the pressure canner..I was thinking maybe I could make pepper steak using this meat..


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

BBQ Beef sandwich mixes or Sloppy Joes?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I make stews, soups and chili with mine. I don't think I pre-heated the canner, but It was over a year ago and we still have a few pints left. It's amazing how much meat is in those little jars.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

mythreesons said:


> a local store has it on sale for $1.99lb..I would love to get some ideas & recipes if you will..Thanks.:happy:


I would can it plain. It's much more versitile that way.



kasilofhome said:


> All meats is seared or browned. Maybe it is in my mind but grey is not a color I enjoy on plates.


It must be in your mind because my raw packed beef is never grey.

I do prefer the taste of the beef if browned first but I don't sweat it to make sure it's browned first.



mythreesons said:


> with the cold pack medoth do I need to heat the water up first in the pressure canner? I did chicken breast & meat loaf which all I did was pack the jars put into the pc with 2 inches of water,put on the lid and brought it up to the temp?? I'm so confused on this all new to me way of preserving food using the pressure canner..I was thinking maybe I could make pepper steak using this meat..


If you are raw packing it's actually better *not* to heat up the canner first.

It's simple:

COLD product/jars = COLD water.

HOT product/jars = HOT water.

But don't sweat it to much it'll work either way. 

We use our canned beef in pasty pies, enchiladas, hot beef sandwiches...........


----------

